# cambio numeri



## Old Lilith (13 Novembre 2006)

scusate una nuova domanda:

si possono cambiare i numeri di cell e casa per non essere contattati dal partner, visto che il bimbo è dalla  nonna e volendo può contattare lei per qualsiasi cosa??

(l'ho già fatto e speriamo bene)

ciao 
lilith


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Novembre 2006)

Lilith ha detto:
			
		

> scusate una nuova domanda:
> 
> si possono cambiare i numeri di cell e casa per non essere contattati dal partner, visto che il bimbo è dalla nonna e volendo può contattare lei per qualsiasi cosa??
> 
> ...


Legalmente non ne ho idea 
Mi sembrerebbe assurdo ..pensa se fosse il contrario...
E poi ..non farti guidare dalla rabbia ..poter essere in contatto è sempre utile...


----------



## Old Fa. (13 Novembre 2006)

Lilith ha detto:
			
		

> scusate una nuova domanda:
> 
> si possono cambiare i numeri di cell e casa per non essere contattati dal partner, visto che il bimbo è dalla nonna e volendo può contattare lei per qualsiasi cosa??
> 
> ...


No, non puoi farlo per legge.

Nella pratica puoi sperare che tuo marito non ti faccia la pelle per questo.

Ma guarda te che razza di idea ..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: a patto di sapere che il figlio non è suo, ... ma sono certo che anche se fosse il caso non lo dirai a nessuno


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Novembre 2006)

Lilith ha detto:
			
		

> scusate una nuova domanda:
> 
> si possono cambiare i numeri di cell e casa per non essere contattati dal partner, visto che il bimbo è dalla nonna e volendo può contattare lei per qualsiasi cosa??
> 
> ...


ohi Lilith..ma sei sicura che il  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    problema sia questo?


----------



## Old Lilith (14 Novembre 2006)

Fa. ha detto:
			
		

> No, non puoi farlo per legge.
> 
> Nella pratica puoi sperare che tuo marito non ti faccia la pelle per questo.
> 
> ...


mio dio non mi spaventate...
ho sempre il vecchio n. di cell..mica ho buttato la scheda!!!
e poi a casa ci sono sempre, mica ho cambiato indirizzo...
e poi visto che cmq non si è fatto vivo, perchè non posso decidere per quello che va bene per me???


----------



## Old Lilith (14 Novembre 2006)

*utile*



			
				Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
			
		

> Legalmente non ne ho idea
> Mi sembrerebbe assurdo ..pensa se fosse il contrario...
> E poi ..non farti guidare dalla rabbia ..poter essere in contatto è sempre utile...


cara P/R
utile a cosa??
a farmi dare i soldi per pagare il gas che ha consumato anche lui??
a farlo correre se il bimbo non dorme o non vuole la pappa, o se sta poco bene??
fin'ora non ho mai visto niente di tutto ciò...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Novembre 2006)

*..non si sa mai..*



			
				Lilith ha detto:
			
		

> cara P/R
> utile a cosa??
> a farmi dare i soldi per pagare il gas che ha consumato anche lui??
> a farlo correre se il bimbo non dorme o non vuole la pappa, o se sta poco bene??
> fin'ora non ho mai visto niente di tutto ciò...


Quando si viene traditi/e si pensa che non ci sia più nulla..ma sicuramente un bene c'è..
Credo che possano esserci anche casi gravi ..suoi o tuoi..per cui possa essere necessaario un contatto immediato...
Non credere che non sarebbe disponibile e che tu non lo saresti se ci fosse un problema serio... Pensa se solo ti rompessi una gamba ..a me è successo 7 anni fa saltando uno scalino...o se succedesse a lui..


----------



## Old Lilith (15 Novembre 2006)

*AL MOMENTO*

vorrei solo stare bene...e per riprendermi ho bisogno di "cancellarlo" per un pò di tempo dalla mia vita...questo dei numeri lo so è stato un gesto impulsivo dettato dalla rabbia, ma il pensare di non vederlo + mi fa stare meglio...
cmq il domicilio non l'ho cambiato sono e resto nello stesso posto...per cui in casi di estrema necessità sa benissimo dove rintracciarmi...


----------



## Old Fa. (15 Novembre 2006)

Lilith ha detto:
			
		

> vorrei solo stare bene...e per riprendermi ho bisogno di "cancellarlo" per un pò di tempo dalla mia vita...questo dei numeri lo so è stato un gesto impulsivo dettato dalla rabbia, ma il pensare di non vederlo + mi fa stare meglio...
> cmq il domicilio non l'ho cambiato sono e resto nello stesso posto...per cui in casi di estrema necessità sa benissimo dove rintracciarmi...


Avendo dei figli in comune deve essere per il tuo ex possibile raggiungerti, non volevo spaventarti. So che c'è una sentenza su questo ed è stata respinta come possibilità. Può farti dei casini notevoli se blocchi di colpo le comunicazioni.

In alternativa, è stata accettata una stazione di chiamate: per esempio dai tuoi genitori per poi raggiungerti e fare il "passaparola" con te, ... oppure lo stesso avvocato se hai voglia di pagarlo tutte le volte.

Le alternative conosciute da me sono queste.


----------



## Old Lilith (15 Novembre 2006)

Fa. ha detto:
			
		

> Avendo dei figli in comune deve essere per il tuo ex possibile raggiungerti, non volevo spaventarti. So che c'è una sentenza su questo ed è stata respinta come possibilità. Può farti dei casini notevoli se blocchi di colpo le comunicazioni.
> 
> In alternativa, è stata accettata una stazione di chiamate: per esempio dai tuoi genitori per poi raggiungerti e fare il "passaparola" con te, ... oppure lo stesso avvocato se hai voglia di pagarlo tutte le volte.
> 
> Le alternative conosciute da me sono queste.


Infatti FA
ieri mi ha contattato al cell (vecchio numero) perchè voleva vedere il bimbo, ho risposto con il cell di mia mamma dicendogli che poteva vederlo oggi o domani e contattare lei al suo cell per accordarsi..non sono sparita del tutto nè ho bloccato del tutto le comunicazioni...inoltre può sempre passare da casa visto che siamo sempre li...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Novembre 2006)

*bene*

Capisco il tuo bisogno di distacco ..visto che hai subito il suo fascino dopo il tradimento e speravi in una riconciliazione e temi di subire altre illusioni e delusioni...e hai trovato un modo che ti rende comunque reperibile 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    .
Ma fai attenzione a non rendergli troppo complicato o penoso vedere il bambino ..non rischiare di far perdere il padre a tuo figlio rendendogli le visite un percorso a ostacoli..
Coraggio


----------



## Old rambo3 (19 Novembre 2006)

*cambio numeri ed altro*

ciao..
mi chiamo simone
sono nuovo nel campo di tradimenti,ma posso sempre dirti quello che penso..
penso che tu sia stata un po' eccessiva nel cambiare i numeri,avresti sempre potuto mantenerli magari non rispondendo alle telefonate.
lui sa'dove abiti?spero di si,altrimenti sarebbe assurdo tagliarlo fuori definitivamente!
la figlia e'sua?se si,sappi che lui ha gli stessi tuoi diritti su di lei(pensa se fosse capitata a te..contattare una terza persona per vederla)
se la figlia non e' sua,allora fai come ti pare..
lui lo sa?
non penso si possa troncare in questo modo!!!!!!
ciao


----------



## Bruja (22 Novembre 2006)

*lilith*

Conta più un atteggiamento fremo e saldo che tante menate telefoniche, se chiama rispondi con educazione, vi mettere d'accordo per il bambino e stop, se serve altro gli dici di contattare l'avvocato..punto!
Così non solo farai quello che la legge prevede ma gli comunicherai trasversalmente che non ci sono altri spazi oltre le visite del bimbo.
Nulla scoraggia di più di una fredda, educata e continuata indifferenza.
Bruja


----------

